

What Makes Music Expressive? - spottiness
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2011/04/18/science/20110419-music-expression.html?ref=science

======
rawsyntax
It's funny. As humans we spend a lot of time trying to do things like a
machine. For instance play a musical piece from memory perfectly.

Whereas we also spend time trying to get our machines to do things like a
human. Like get a machine to play a piece as expressively as a human

~~~
spottiness
I agree with the second part (making machines play like humans). Playing a
piece from memory isn't necessarily a machine like quality.

------
spottiness
I chose the human version in all examples. What about you?

